# RCS question?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Just recently got some red cherry shrimp, they're pretty cool little guys. The tank I put them in has a super white substrate. I am planning on switching it out but I've noticed a lot of what looks like tiny little poops. Do RCS just poop a lot? I don't mind vacuuming as I do normally but it is a planted tank. Low tech.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

"little poops"hehe


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In my shrimp tanks I keep dark colored sand so I never notice it. If shrimp is housed in a shrimp only tank with lots of plants I usually don't have to vac it very often, maybe every couple of months. Small water changes are best with shrimp also.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Susan, I'm changing the substrate to darker one because it is my understanding that shrimp feel more comfortable like that and the bright whit bothers me a bit, not as natural looking as I envisioned the tank. This tank is moderately planted with low light plants. It houses a pair of scarlet Badis. So my normal 50% wc won't be good for the shrimp? How much would be a suggestion for weekly or biweekly water changes. I just didn't know if it was actually tiny poops or something else. Never seen it before I put the shrimp in.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can still do 50%, just do it more slowly. I will say though you may be having some live food for the badis as I am sure they will go after the shrimplets.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, I had a male scarlet badis in my RCS tank for awhile, and didn't notice many babies during the time I had that tank...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Yep, I had a male scarlet badis in my RCS tank for awhile, and didn't notice many babies during the time I had that tank...


I believe this came up in the scarlet badis thread(picky eaters) and maybe Matt is even "making" an offering to his little friends?
Sounds like a great combo as long as it is understood.
It makes sense also to be slower or "more attentive" during water changes as most inverts osmoregulate taking "in" substances more then "expelling"substances I believe.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You're right. One of the reasons I put the shrimp in so they can supply the Scarlet Badis with live food because they're hard to feed. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to train them on frozen food. So far I've gotten them to eat small-medium sized live mosquito larvae, and a little tubifex. I figure with the amount of small plants some shrimp will make it. The adult are almost the same size as the scarlet Badis.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i have always wanted one but i knew i could not give it live food....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I got mine to eat frozen brine and some bloodworms. but I was told a little trick. Use a very small power head mini. Thaw some in tank water then add to flow of the power head. It would cause the food to move around as if it was alive.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

by who coralbandit?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nope personal friend of mine that gave the fish to me.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh,cool yep its always good to have friends.and i have a lot but none of them keep fish


----------

